# Group iMessage Compatibly/VZ Messages apk download?



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello all,

I have an issue that I no is not unique, so hopefully someone can help me out here. I need a messaging app that is compatible with the group messaging that is in iOS 5 (iMessage). My gf has an iPhone 4s and regularly creates group messages, which get very annoying for me because I cannot follow the conversation or provide my input, unless i decipher the individual messages and respond to everyone in the group individually. I have tried Handcent SMS (my daily driver), Go SMS Pro, Chomp SMS, and the stock messaging app. None of them seem to replicate it.

There are a few others that I have found through my endless searching such as WhatsApp, but that requires everyone to be using that same app. This wouldnt be an issue for me, except for the fact that getting these people to not use the apple based product is literally impossible.

I have found that verizon messages does actually work with this functionality. Atleast, from reading the comments.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.verizon.messaging.vzmsgs

It doesnt say it is compatable with the Galaxy Nexus, but at one point and time some people managed to get it installed and say that its working fine. I have searched for the .apk to no avail. If anyone has the .apk or a link to it, that would be very helpful. If not, then any other suggestions in getting this functionality would be greatly appreciated.

For reference: My CDMA GNex is running: CND 1.3.2, Franco-v16, w/ full 4.0.4 CDMA/LTE radios. Thanks in advance!

Best,

RC3


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Read this and use the same method to try to get this app installed on your phone.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/02/how-to-install-google-wallet-from-the-market-on-the-verizon-lte-galaxy-nexus/


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I just did that method, tested group messages and works perfectly.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

RCantw3ll said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have an issue that I no is not unique, so hopefully someone can help me out here. I need a messaging app that is compatible with the group messaging that is in iOS 5 (iMessage). My gf has an iPhone 4s and regularly creates group messages, which get very annoying for me because I cannot follow the conversation or provide my input, unless i decipher the individual messages and respond to everyone in the group individually. I have tried Handcent SMS (my daily driver), Go SMS Pro, Chomp SMS, and the stock messaging app. None of them seem to replicate it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! You have a new private message. You should be able to see a notification in the upper right corner on the envelope icon.


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I am trying to no avail. I follow the steps but when i hit back I do not get the popup again to choose browser or market, it just goes back t the previous page unfortunately. I have cleared the data of both my browser and market but it behaves the same. Also tried the chrome to phone method. Hopefully I can work it out.

Also, thanks for verifying that it works Moose.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

RCantw3ll said:


> Thanks for the link. I am trying to no avail. I follow the steps but when i hit back I do not get the popup again to choose browser or market, it just goes back t the previous page unfortunately. I have cleared the data of both my browser and market but it behaves the same. Also tried the chrome to phone method. Hopefully I can work it out.
> 
> Also, thanks for verifying that it works Moose.


Just tried it myself and getting same results. If anyone gets the .apk, I'd kindly appreciated a link to it 
I'll be sure to hit the thanks button


----------



## troyman11 (Mar 19, 2012)

Was any1 able to figure this out? I am still trying to download the verizon messages .apk. If anyone has it, can you post a link or send to me.
Thanks


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I tried the Google Wallet trick but there was no install option like with wallet. I hate you can't have a real group chat on this device. My wife's rezound works fine with her stock app.

Edit: found it so installed and put it on my drop box. It works but double notifications sucks.

http://db.tt/znuXBCAc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I tried the Google Wallet trick but there was no install option like with wallet. I hate you can't have a real group chat on this device. My wife's rezound works fine with her stock app.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


It works, I just installed it even though I have no real use for it. Give me a few, I'll post the apk in a bit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> It works, I just installed it even though I have no real use for it. Give me a few, I'll post the apk in a bit.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I just did in the post above yours lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for this! So what's up with the double notifications?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I just did in the post above yours lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


Nice! I had to finish putting my laundry away.....lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I have my stock app use sms popup for everyday use. That to me is better than this app. It also has a popup but the app is ugly IMO and group text isn't fully worth it lol.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> Thanks for this! So what's up with the double notifications?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Did you try turning off "Notifications" in your stock messaging app Settings?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> Did you try turning off "Notifications" in your stock messaging app Settings?


I should've clarified, I haven't tried it yet. Waiting till morning. Now I see why there would be two notifications.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok, so here's the deal. I just started playing with this so forgive me if I just haven't figured it out yet.

I just installed it, I only want to use it for group chats and use my normal messaging app for the rest. After installing this, I'm only getting notifications from the vz app, so I turned off notifications in the vz app, and now I get none when I receive a message. I'd like to get notified from my normal messaging app and not from the vz app. Is this not possible?

Edit: never mind. The other android users I wanted to use this with don't like to troubleshoot, so they gave up on it.

on a side note: I'll be happy when they leave android for apple, they're always complaining about things not working


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Just wanted to let you guys know that someone made this , and it works great for Group messaging with Iphone users

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1559824

(crucify me for posting a link to that other forum, may your soul come back healthy, sane, and without hatred)


----------



## SputnikArt (Jun 5, 2012)

Is there a way to install Verizon Messages on AT&T Skyrocket ? Please share .apk if anyone has it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

Another endorsement for Handcent. Works on all Android platforms, just takes a second to do the options for it.


----------

